

Plivo (YC S12) Launches the first SDK that connects WebRTC And SIP - bevenky
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/15/plivo-launches-the-first-sdk-that-lets-developers-connect-webrtc-and-sip/

======
sciurus
It should be embarrassing for TC when the first comment on their story points
out their mistake-

"""The first? Phono (<http://phono.com/webrtc>) has been doing this for nearly
a year now on Canary and now Chrome, even won in the best WebRTC tool class at
the WebRTC conference in the San Francisco Bay Area late last year. Further,
AT&T announced their Call Management API where Ericsson did the same thing in
Las Vegas using their IMS (which is all SIP BTW):

[http://www.att.com/gen/press-
room?pid=23651&cdvn=news...](http://www.att.com/gen/press-
room?pid=23651&cdvn=news&newsarticleid=35916)

Congratulations to Plivo, great to see more folks entering the WebRTC space.
But would be great to see just a tiny bit of research done by folks at
Techcrunch before declaring firsts."""

------
yabbadabbadoo
Switching from Twilio to Plivo was one of the best decisions we made at our
company. Glad to see Plivo keeping up the innovation and progress :)

~~~
chintan
Same here!

After this incident - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4866677> \- we gave
it a try and its now in production!

------
stanleydrew
I used to work for Twilio. Their Twilio Client JavaScript SDK has supported
WebRTC for two months now. You can use it to connect to the PSTN or SIP
addresses. [http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/11/webrtc-for-twilio-
client-...](http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/11/webrtc-for-twilio-client-now-
available.html)

As I said in another comment, I should know better than to expect simple fact-
checking from a TC author. But somehow I'm still disappointed.

~~~
bevenky
Glad you brought this out. Plivo not only allows calling out to SIP addresses,
but also allows any SIP Device (hardphone, softphone) to call to a WebRTC
endpoint.

I am not sure, how the SDK you mentioned here would allow you to do that as
Twilio does not support inbound SIP. And thats why the TC article says its a
first!

------
josh2600
Be,

Are you also passing video or just audio for now?

Also, are you doing any encryption on the signalling or media? Great job
rapidly iterating and building new products. Always nice to see innovation in
the voice apps business.

------
stanleydrew
From the SDK example it looks like I am supposed to put my Plivo credentials
in plain text in JavaScript. Am I missing something? Because that seems like a
really terrible idea.

~~~
tsudot
The credentials can be generated dynamically from any server side language
like php, python or ruby and sent to the js. Once the call is done or after a
certain time these credential can be deleted using server side APIs too.

Edit:

Creating an Endpoint - <http://plivo.com/docs/api/endpoint/#create>

Deleting an Endpoint - <http://plivo.com/docs/api/endpoint/#delete>

~~~
stanleydrew
I see. So I can create an endpoint on the server when the page is generated,
give it a random password, and drop that into the page. And then to expire it
I would have some background process that deletes endpoints n minutes after
they are created or something?

------
sickpig
Speaking of webrtc and sip just try sipml5.org I've just tested it with
asterisk 11.2.0 and after a bit of fighting I was able to make it works (I'm
not affiliated).

------
dylukes
Almost ended up working for the fine fellows at Plivo. Very smart and very
ambitious guys. This is likely only the start. Keep up the good work!

------
civiljanitor
Excited to integrate SIP, PSTN and WebRTC. Any docs?

------
duiker101
Funny. I get a warning from chrome that tc is showing content from
d.adsbyisocket.com which seems to dangerous. Anyone else?

~~~
bevenky
yeah.. something funny with chrome..

~~~
duiker101
i'd say something funny with tc...

------
aoprisan
this is pretty great, I wonder what Twilio is doing in response

~~~
stanleydrew
Twilio already has a WebRTC bridge to SIP and the PSTN with its Twilio Client
SDK. I should know better, but I'm actually disappointed at the complete lack
of fact-checking in this TC article.

~~~
bevenky
Stanley, Plivo not only allows calling out to SIP addresses, but also allows
any SIP Device (hardphone, softphone) to call to a WebRTC endpoint. I am not
sure, how the SDK you mentioned here would allow you to do that as Twilio does
not support inbound SIP. And thats why the TC article says its a first!

